# Boosting ambient in a planted terrarium?



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd like to boost the ambient a few degrees over room temperature. The terrarium is planted and has clay balls, fleece then the substrate on top. Would a heatmat under the terrarium a) increase the ambient as the heat rises b) affect the plants roots?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I generally aim for a mat about 1/3 the size of the floor space, and set to one side, which gives a bit of a temperature gradient for any animals. Water in the drainage layer undoubtably spreads the warmth around a bit, but there is still a noticable difference. As the heat is fairly gentle, it doesn't seem to hurt the plants- in fact they seem to do well with it, much as horticulturalists use soil-warming cables.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Cheers, I'll get one ordered.


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

yea what Ron said :2thumb: my planted vivarium is on a shelf above two computers one of which is always on (NAS box), so that acts as a root warmer :lol2:


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

radiant panels are better at maintaining ambient temps in vivariums with deep substrates, a heat mat will warm the soil, which in turn will improve the ambient temps, but not anywhere near as efficiently as a radiant heat source, and thermal blocking, which can cause dangerous heat build up, is a very real risk (be safe in your setup, use a thermostat and have an air gap)


how deep is the substrate? and are there any animals living in it?


You could use heat cable, buried in the substrate itself, i have found this to be a slightly more efficient way to heat deep substrates and maintain higher ambient temps - but, still not as good as a radiant panel or other radiant heater


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

I like the idea of the heat cable in the soil does any one make small ones for exo terra's i have just looked and smallest i can find is 4 meters which in an18x18 is a bit big lol


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

wezza309 said:


> I like the idea of the heat cable in the soil does any one make small ones for exo terra's i have just looked and smallest i can find is 4 meters which in an18x18 is a bit big lol


a 4m heat cable, placed around a 45cm (18inch) square enclosure, will only go around the whole floor, twice

(400cm cable length, divided by 45cm enclosure sides, divided by number of sides, 4)

(400 / 45 / 4 = ~2) (actually a little over 2 times, but the heat cable will have at least half a meter of unheated cable near the plug)

they arnt as long as they seem, when used in this way

but how useful this will be, depends on what species of animal you are keeping in it, if any


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

CloudForest said:


> radiant panels are better at maintaining ambient temps in vivariums with deep substrates, a heat mat will warm the soil, which in turn will improve the ambient temps, but not anywhere near as efficiently as a radiant heat source, and thermal blocking, which can cause dangerous heat build up, is a very real risk (be safe in your setup, use a thermostat and have an air gap)
> 
> 
> how deep is the substrate? and are there any animals living in it?
> ...


2" of clay balls and 3" of substrate.


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

CloudForest said:


> a 4m heat cable, placed around a 45cm (18inch) square enclosure, will only go around the whole floor, twice
> 
> (400cm cable length, divided by 45cm enclosure sides, divided by number of sides, 4)
> 
> ...


Its for two cresties one in each and its also going to be a planted viv with automatic spraying etc I was toying with a reptile radiator half away over each viv , as both vivs will be side by side. I find the ceramic I have in one of my vivs dry it out very quick but like the idea of under soil heating.if it will be able to heat the whole viv correctly .

sorry too the OP for little hijacking


----------

